# Marco Jet 6 recipes



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Has anyone got any experience of setting up recipes with the Marco Jet 6?

I'm setting up a 1l warming flush, a 5.5l cycle and a 2 or 2.5l cycle. Assuming a coffee does of 60g/l I was wondering if anyone had an idea of best timings to set as a jumping off point? Preferably those with experience of brewing on one of these.

Coffee will be a lightish roast Honduras.

Thanks


----------

